# And God Created Zombies



## Ian Whates (Sep 5, 2009)

And God Created Zombies
Andrew Hook
Introduction by Sarah Pinborough
Cover design by Dean Harkness

The latest release from NewCon Press, a novella written by author Andrew Hook, the former supremo of Elastic Press -- a totally original take on the zombie story.

John Baker’s life keeps going from bad to worse. Against a background of global recession and financial meltdown, first he loses his job and then he loses his girlfriend…

Oh, and then, of course, there are the zombies…

As Sarah Pinborough says in her intro: "This is a zombie story that isn't really about zombies."
However, she also says: "There are some beautifully described moments of slick gore that left me cringing... This is natural and real, which, when you're working with a topic such as zombies, really helps bring the piece to life and helps those shivers trickle down your spine."

Or, as author Andrew Humphrey says: "An existentialist zombie story! Funny and clever."
And Graham Joyce adds: "Andrew Hook is a wonderfully original writer."

Published September 19th, 2009, and available to order now from www.newconpress.co.uk 



​ 
A limited edition of 150 dust-jacketed hardbacks, signed by the author, introducer and the cover artist
A limited edition of 250 paperbacks, signed by the author.


----------



## Michael01 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow.  Looks like it could be a fun little romp.  Awesome!


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, Michael!

The book has just been received a great review by Peter Tennant in TTA's Black Static magazine:

"Hook has a lot of fun with the idea of the zombie apocalypse, low key at first but escalating to a crescendo courtesy of hordes of the living dead. There are lashings of gore, as the zombies faithfully follow in the shuffling footsteps of their flesh eating forebears, and plenty of action set pieces, with fire fights in a library and on the steps of the Hayward Gallery, not to mention the final showdown in Yarmouth. There’s also some gallows humour, with inventive deaths that bring to mind schlock classics like _Return of the Living Dead _as the zombies are variously dispatched with bicycle pumps, kitchen utensils etc. And against all that we have a convincing picture of a society that is both collapsing internally and at the same time going about business as usual, which those who see the current vogue for apocalyptic fiction as a commentary on modern times may find especially telling."​

and​ 

"...this is also the novella’s strength, because while there’s plenty of brain munching mayhem for the zombie aficionado, at the same time this is more than a zombie story. It’s a work that addresses metaphysical and philosophical concerns, with the narrator John at the centre of his own solipsistic reality... the ride was a hell of a lot of fun."​

Who am I to argue?​


----------

